# dubia male to female ratio



## coraje (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm new to this so any help much appreciated...

It seems most colonies for sale come with an equal amount of males to females but reading around most people suggest optimum breeding is with a 1:3 ratio.

Should I just get rid of some of the males on arrival or not bother about it ?( I haven't got anything that will eat adult roaches!)


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

It can't hurt the have more adult males IMO, means the females will be mated quicker I suppose :lol2:

How many males and how many females are you getting?


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Thing is,with my colony,i started off with a mixed group of all sizes..i had 3 females to 1 male. But they are maturing daily..and im transferring about 5 new males to 1 female per day..i think now my males far outnumber the females..but,they are breeding well and thats all im bothered about.tbh..from my experience,i dont think it matters really..

Daz


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

More females equals more babies, equals more roaches. Get as many females as you can and feed the males when possible. Unless you dont need to increase the size of your colony, then it doesnt make much difference.


----------

